
Inside the strange, uniform politics of today’s MBA programs - clumsysmurf
https://newrepublic.com/article/148368/ideology-business-school
======
Bucephalus355
Business is (a lot of times) about differentiation and some kind of strategy
that can be protected by being hard to duplicate or enforced as intellectual
property.

Therefore it’s always struck me as strange that hundreds of people would go to
a place...to learn the same thing...

Steve Bannon went to Harvard Business School before he went to Goldman Sachs,
and he has been extraordinarily critical of their groupthink and disregard for
workers, so it seems HBS is now surrounded, with enemies on the right and left
ready to converge on it in another election cycle or two.

